# MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB "rattert"



## cyroxlol (19. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage an die Hardware Experten, da ich mit mit Wasserkühlungen allgemein nicht sonderlich gut auskenne.
Ich habe mir eine AIO Wasserkühlung zugelegt (MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB).
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass die Pumpe beginnt zu rattern?
Das Ganze meistens beim Boot. Und dann in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Ich habe daraufhin ein bisschen mit den Lüftereinstellungen rumgespielt. Wenn ich diesen zum Test etwas runterregel, hört es auf und das System läuft ruhig. Natürlich habe ich das nur zum Test gemacht, ich weiß, dass die Pumpe nicht runtergeregelt werden sollte.
Die Kühlleistung ist trotz rattern vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass Luft im System ist? Kann ich das selbst irgendwie beeinflussen bzw. "entlüften", oder geht mir damit die Garantie verloren?

Würde sie natürlich ungerne ausbauen und umtauschen, deswegen möchte ich sicher gehen ob es sein muss.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Edit, falls es relevant ist: Der Radiator hängt oben links am Gehöuse, die Schläuche sind so wenig wie möglich gebogen.
Video im Anhang zeigt das Geräusch, es ist jedoch nicht all zu gut zu hören


----------



## julian35152 (19. September 2019)

Luft könnte es sein, Villeicht auch eine defekte pumpe. Das Video ist bei mir defekt, nur die ersten 2 sec laufen...


----------



## cyroxlol (20. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Luft könnte es sein, Villeicht auch eine defekte pumpe. Das Video ist bei mir defekt, nur die ersten 2 sec laufen...



Danke für die Antwort! und sorry für das defekte Video.
Also anscheinend war es tatsächlich "nur" Luft im System. Ich habe einige Beiträge gefunden in denen Stand, ich soll den Rechner mal auf die Seite stellen und das System ein wenig "schwenken". Kam mir zwar blöd vor, habe es trotzdem gemacht.
Und siehe da, plötzlich war alles ruhig. Ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass das Problem nicht wieder auftaucht.


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

Das ist doch gut zu hören.

Hoffen wir mal 

Gesendet von meinem JSN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

